# OK, I'm Back



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Sorry everyone for my extended absence from the board these last couple of months.

I had some traumatic personal stuff going on and it really took it's toll on my time and ability to work.
Anyway, I'm back now and everything is looking good for the future.

I'll endeavour to reply to everyone that's messaged/quoted/PM'd me asap but please bear with me for a few days whilst I catch up. I'm currently 36 Notifications and about a 1000 emails behind. :mellow:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Hope the twins and mum are healthy, fella.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Welcome back buddy. It's good to hear all is good


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Welcome back boss.


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat (Feb 4, 2016)

who the f**k are you?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Shots fired..... Boss man is back. Any mods en route?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

iSnatchUrSquat said:


> who the f**k are you?


 low


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

iSnatchUrSquat said:


> who the f**k are you?


 He's your Dad......



IronJohnDoe said:


>


 lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

May I take the chance to say that 25 likes every 24h is too less? How I am suppose to use 1 like per hour when certain thread are "dat funny" that you finish all likes in half an hour

We want to be able to like more! (shall we start the more likes movement? lol)


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> May I take the chance to say that 25 likes every 24h is too less? How I am suppose to use 1 like per hour when certain thread are "dat funny" that you finish all likes in half an hour
> 
> We want to be able to like more! (shall we start the more likes movement? lol)


 I don't like that I can't like this.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Lorian aka @lozza aka @thelozmeister, in all seriousness hope it's picking up for you mate. No need to apologise to us, you have more important issues mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I don't like that I can't like this.


 I feel your pain


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I feel your pain


 Apparently not. lol

I think the idea behind it is to stop favoritism between groups of members and for people to use them sparingly for posts that matter. Still want more though, I'm a greedy c**t.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

IronJohnDoe said:


> May I take the chance to say that 25 likes every 24h is too less? How I am suppose to use 1 like per hour when certain thread are "dat funny" that you finish all likes in half an hour
> 
> We want to be able to like more! (shall we start the more likes movement? lol)





Quackerz said:


> I don't like that I can't like this.


 I had no idea that people liked so much so frequently.
In all seriousness, if you think they need to be higher please start a poll. If the majority vote in favour I'll increase the limits.

I can't imagine using 25 in a day... :mellow:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lorian said:


> I had no idea that people liked so much so frequently.
> In all seriousness, if you think they need to be higher please start a poll. If the majority vote in favour I'll increase the limits.
> 
> I can't imagine using 25 in a day... :mellow:


 You need to read some of the current threads that your new mod started and you might understand. lol

I'll start a poll now.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> You need to read some of the current threads that your new mod started and you might understand. lol
> 
> I'll start a poll now.


 YEAH!



Lorian said:


> I had no idea that people liked so much so frequently.
> In all seriousness, if you think they need to be higher please start a poll. If the majority vote in favour I'll increase the limits.
> 
> I can't imagine using 25 in a day... :mellow:


 Spend half an hour in the general conversation forum and you can run out in minutes lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Never used more than 25 likes in one day, didn't even know there was a limit.

If there was a dislike button I'd be pressing that ****er all day and we'd have an issue if there was a limit.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Lorian said:


> I can't imagine using 25 in a day... :mellow:


 Yeah, but you're not on here 23hrs a day like @Quackerz. :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Yeah, but you're not on here 23hrs a day like @Quackerz. :lol:


 I don't sleep well, need something to do. lol


----------

